# Wismec Reuleaux 75w



## sneakydino (2/6/16)

Just watched the review for this on youtube.
I need it. 

Reuleaux 75w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lex Aer (2/6/16)

Yip looks amazing. Interesting collaboration with Jaybo and Twisted 420. I think the flip out "screen" to get to the controls may become a hassle for some. I really like the design though, nice solid mod.


----------



## sneakydino (2/6/16)

Lex Aer said:


> Yip looks amazing. Interesting collaboration with Jaybo and Twisted 420. I think the flip out "screen" to get to the controls may become a hassle for some. I really like the design though, nice solid mod.
> View attachment 56321



I was actually waiting for something like this, small form but with the tank recessed into the mod.


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/6/16)




----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/6/16)

Love it just I'm off wismec due to the finishes in there mods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

